# My small frog room :)



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey All !

I moved some things around last month and figured I'd post up some photos of my Frog/Reptile room. Pardon my Iphone photos...

Ta-da !

Full shot









55 Split F/S Leuc viv. Proven 1.1 on left and possibly 0.2 on right. Male has been calling only late at night, past 9:30pm till around 11-12pm. No female interest, thinking about moving the male to the other females viv, but dunno !








Proven Male








Proven Female








Other Female









55 Split possible 1.2 Variabilis on left and possible 2.1 Auratus on right. No calling from either. No photos for Auratus bc they are SUPER shy, so are my Variabilis, but I snagged a nice photo...

















Tad set up with 3 F/S tadpoles ! Wish I had more...

























My one-eyed rescue toad. Doing awesome. My dog loves to sit there for hours and watch him...

























Goods/Fly/Spring area. Also my bearded dragon up high...

















Last, but not least, my leopard gecko. Had this guy for about 15 years 









That's it for now. I'll update later with more frog pics and tank shots ! Thanks for looking


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Gecko looks like a champ. He looks like he's loving life.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

gturmindright said:


> Gecko looks like a champ. He looks like he's loving life.


Yeah, he's got the good life ! hah


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Brian, looking good!
I would try putting the male in with the 2 females should stimulate some breeding.
How many tads did you get from the pair so far?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice stuff man!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bcs TX said:


> Hey Brian, looking good!
> I would try putting the male in with the 2 females should stimulate some breeding.
> How many tads did you get from the pair so far?


Thanks !

I have got 2 clutches so far, one has made it from the first clutch and 4 made it from the 2nd, but only 2 survived...so a total of 3 are doing excellent.

I may try to move the male to the other side and leave the huge female alone so she can miss the male a bit 




Sticky Fingers said:


> Nice stuff man!


Appreciate it !


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good Brian!!! Your vivs and frogs look great!!! I think it's cute your dog is sitting there watching the toad as your taking pictures lol.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Looking good Brian!!! Your vivs and frogs look great!!! I think it's cute your dog is sitting there watching the toad as your taking pictures lol.


Thanks bud ! Everytime I go into the room, he runs over to the toad tank, looks around the tank 'till he find him and lays down to watch. Sometimes I think he spends more time in there than I do hah


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

that's really cool that ur dog watches the toad all day


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

goof901 said:


> that's really cool that ur dog watches the toad all day


Haha ! Yeah, he is a good dog and enjoys watching that toad !


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

nice looking frog room! Glad im not the only one who also has bearded dragons in there frog room lol.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> nice looking frog room! Glad im not the only one who also has bearded dragons in there frog room lol.


Thank you very much ! You are not alone  !


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking good!
I have always thought of a frog room as being a warehouse style thing, with rows upon rows of frog tanks and tadpole mass morphing facilities.
I like yours better.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

asid61 said:


> Looking good!
> I have always thought of a frog room as being a warehouse style thing, with rows upon rows of frog tanks and tadpole mass morphing facilities.
> I like yours better.


Thanks a ton ! Gotta work with what you have


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Few more photos from this evening. Iphone photos again !

Eye spy my.....auratus hiding !









Variabilis: (man are they hard to catch a photo of!)

















The Fine Spots. I moved the male over to the right side, maybe that will spark something !

























I'll try to get my other digital camera up and going soon, but not shabby for a phone !

Thanks for looking


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

More photos: Auratus and belly shots


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought I'd update this! It has been a while!

I moved things around once more in my room. It is now my "Man Cave" or "Frog Cave" or whatever you'd like to call it . I moved my xbox and a tv in there so I can watch them while I'm watching tv or playing games too!

Other big changes, I added another rack and ditched one of the 55 gallon split tanks I had. I combined my 3 f/s leucs and moved them into their new 29 gallon home. It seems I am getting more breeding activity when they are in the same vivarium. I've had courting the past few days with no eggs yet. Hopefully soon.

I added a 18x18x18 exo and a 10 gallon vert to my collection. I plan to get a pair of Fants and a pair of Varadero hopefully in the future. I'm just letting the tanks sit, grow in, and establish first. I will also be adding another 2 10 verts OR a 10 vert and 20 high vert....who knows!!! 

BTW I still have my bearded dragon, he is to the left of the photo in the corner!

Enough of the reading I know!!! Here are some updated shots:

New room shot:









Fine Spots:

























My 1 month old F/S froglet:









Hawaiians:

























Variabilis:

























18x18x18 exo









10 gallon vert


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool, man! I'm loving it! So cool that you got a F/S froglet!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

frog dude said:


> Cool, man! I'm loving it! So cool that you got a F/S froglet!


Thanks! Yeah he/she is very cool. So tiny! I wish my leucs would breed easier sometimes!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian I liked how you angled the tv in the corner....so all the frogs can get a good view if they want to lol.

Looks great buddy!!! You're getting quite the collection together. Some Fants or Varadero would be a really nice addition. 

I see your dog laying on the floor staring into a tank, is he still looking at the toad?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Brian I liked how you angled the tv in the corner....so all the frogs can get a good view if they want to lol.
> 
> Looks great buddy!!! You're getting quite the collection together. Some Fants or Varadero would be a really nice addition.
> 
> I see your dog laying on the floor staring into a tank, is he still looking at the toad?



Hah, I put it on animal planet for 'em when I leave 

Thanks! Yeah I plan to get a few more pairs and then I think I'll be at my limit.....for now! One of my local froggin' friends has some great looking Fants that I'd like to pick up once he has some froglets and I've always loved Varaderos.

I kid you not, everytime I come into this room, he goes straight for the toad tank and looks all over until he spys the toad! Then he watches him till I walk out of the room. He also gets excited when I feed him too, my dog starts wagging his tail and watches him eat. It is so funny!!!


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

You have beautiful frogs and such a gorgeous dog!
Great tanks too.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Loui1203 said:


> You have beautiful frogs and such a gorgeous dog!
> Great tanks too.


Thank you much! 

It is nice to have a dog that loves frogs as much as me...


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Is he a cocker spaniel with no docked tail or a cocker spaniel mix?


~Sue


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

suztor said:


> Is he a cocker spaniel with no docked tail or a cocker spaniel mix?
> 
> 
> ~Sue


He is a cocker spaniel / golden retriever mix.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some shots taken over the past couple days:

"Can we get some privacy please?!" haha









Other f/s shots. Other female and 2 f/s babies I picked up from a friend to start another future group:

















Variabilis shots:

















18 cube exo growing in:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good Brian!!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love rain...bc it makes my leucs do this:









YAY!
 I saw her squatting in there a few hours ago, so I plan take them out tomorrow night. Hopefully the other female does not see them!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Little update!

I no longer have the toad, as I gave him back to my sister-in-law for her kids to watch and take care of. They love it! My dog is a little pissed at me, but I'll have to get another large, bold frog to put down low for him to watch.

I got 3 tads from the clutch above and they all are in the water now. 

New Additions! 0.0.2 Fantastica "Standard/Copperhead". Picked them up yesterday and they look amazing in person. They will go into their QT tank for a month or so before going into their 18x18x18 exo.

Photo time:


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice setups!

I wish my growout room was that tidy.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

It all looks very nice Brian! Beautiful frogs and setup!

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Really nice setups!
> 
> I wish my growout room was that tidy.


Thank you! My wife will yell at me if it is a mess, so I try to keep things clean and tidy 



kitcolebay said:


> It all looks very nice Brian! Beautiful frogs and setup!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks buddy!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Brian317 said:


> Thank you! My wife will yell at me if it is a mess, so I try to keep things clean and tidy


My wife yells at me about the mess but she has done so much yelling I can barely hear anymore.


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

looks great--love your dog and toad!

Nice room too


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> My wife yells at me about the mess but she has done so much yelling I can barely hear anymore.


More calling frogs will drown her out.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> More calling frogs will drown her out.


LOL!! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice cave man. I like it. Think I need to do something along those lines in my basement here soon. Going to be some more fish tanks in mine too though. Lol.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

HDreptiles said:


> Nice cave man. I like it. Think I need to do something along those lines in my basement here soon. Going to be some more fish tanks in mine too though. Lol.


Hah thanks! Yeah I love this room, I'd rather have a basement, but a room will do for now!


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Brian317 said:


> Hah thanks! Yeah I love this room, I'd rather have a basement, but a room will do for now!


Something is better than nothing. Lol. It looks good though. What size tank is your beardie in? And how old and big is he/she?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

HDreptiles said:


> Something is better than nothing. Lol. It looks good though. What size tank is your beardie in? And how old and big is he/she?


That is true!

He is in a 60 gallon and about 11 years old. I would venture to guess he is about 13" long without busting out the tape measure. I've had him and my leopard gecko for YEARS! The gecko is pushing 15 years old


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Brian317 said:


> That is true!
> 
> He is in a 60 gallon and about 11 years old. I would venture to guess he is about 13" long without busting out the tape measure. I've had him and my leopard gecko for YEARS! The gecko is pushing 15 years old


Wow. That is old. Lol. I have a beardie in a 40 breeder right now, but I think a new viv is in order for him this winter. I am also going to do one for the Leo we have too. Just need to be more careful doing that one as he only has 3 legs. Makes it kinda hard for him to climb.

What are the dimensions on the 60 gallon? (Sorry for all the un-frog-related questions.)


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice frog room Brian. Beardies were our first Reptile. Always liked those little guys. Love the frogs you have, very nice setups too.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

HDreptiles said:


> Wow. That is old. Lol. I have a beardie in a 40 breeder right now, but I think a new viv is in order for him this winter. I am also going to do one for the Leo we have too. Just need to be more careful doing that one as he only has 3 legs. Makes it kinda hard for him to climb.
> 
> What are the dimensions on the 60 gallon? (Sorry for all the un-frog-related questions.)


I believe it is 48 3/8" x 12 7/8" x 23 7/8". I'd have to double check, but it is a good size!



TRNT_G said:


> Nice frog room Brian. Beardies were our first Reptile. Always liked those little guys. Love the frogs you have, very nice setups too.


Thanks alot!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

have a few projects I'm working on! 2 24x24x18's and a 20H. I will post some updates as I go. I am planning to ditch the split 55 and put the variabilis in a new 24x24x18 and the auratus will be going to the 20H. The other tank will be used for something else, nice group of thumbs or something. One has a crack in the side, but I will be repairing it.

I will also be getting some new frogs coming tuesday....not gonna tell until tuesday when I post photos


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> have a few projects I'm working on! 2 24x24x18's and a 20H. I will post some updates as I go. I am planning to ditch the split 55 and put the variabilis in a new 24x24x18 and the auratus will be going to the 20H. The other tank will be used for something else, nice group of thumbs or something. One has a crack in the side, but I will be repairing it.
> 
> I will also be getting some new frogs coming tuesday....not gonna tell until tuesday when I post photos


Brian will you dropping the split 55 off at my house when you come up for the NARBC show?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads Brian! Looking forward to seeing the builds and occupants!

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Brian will you dropping the split 55 off at my house when you come up for the NARBC show?


I wont be taking them out of the split 55 until I get the other tanks done (I.E. getting supplies for those at NARBC)! It will be a couple months! Something you'd be interested in after I take the 55 apart??


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah buddy I am interested in it. Are you going to be leaving the divider in?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yeah buddy I am interested in it. Are you going to be leaving the divider in?


i can. It was just a pane of glass and has great stuff over, but if your feeling risky, you could tear down the GS and leave the divider up. I dunno when I'll be up in the chi-town area again or if you have any plans down here in indy, but it is yours if you'd like when the frogs are in their new homes.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> i can. It was just a pane of glass and has great stuff over, but if your feeling risky, you could tear down the GS and leave the divider up. I dunno when I'll be up in the chi-town area again or if you have any plans down here in indy, but it is yours if you'd like when the frogs are in their new homes.


Well since it's gonna take awhile to build your new ones no rush. We'll talk about it when you come into town in a few weeks.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Well since it's gonna take awhile to build your new ones no rush. We'll talk about it when you come into town in a few weeks.


okie dokie. 

I hope to get the 2 builds done in the next few months...


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

New package today! Got a probable 1.1 pair of Veraderos (Thanks Scott!). Male is already calling, very cool and colors POP in person. I'll get better photos later:

Male









Prob Female (alot of black on her, very neat)









And a few randoms today as I was unpacking the new additions:


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love 'em! Keep me in mind when she starts answering that calling!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> Love 'em! Keep me in mind when she starts answering that calling!


Will do buddy


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Was crackin up today when I popped the top off my Fants growout today:

FEED ME!!! lol


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

That fantastica looks far more calm than they usually do when you open their container (in my experience at least). Usually they just pinball their way out! They are fast little frogs.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

easternversant said:


> That fantastica looks far more calm than they usually do when you open their container (in my experience at least). Usually they just pinball their way out! They are fast little frogs.


Oh, he is a fast little bugger, but this guy is pretty bold for his age. It literally lets me dumb springs right on his head as he starts to gobble them up ha! The other one is loooong gone as soon as it hears the *click of the container!


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

That's so awesome


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Work is progressing on my 3 builds. The 20H has no more silicone smell so the lid/vent has been put on, hydroton/homemade abg and springs(pink and white) have been added. Along with some leaf littler and wood/hut.

The two Reptology tanks are going well too. Both are sanitized and glass tops/vents have been made. One is ready for background work and the other is a project. One of the sides was cracked, so I've cut another piece of glass just a tad bit smaller and siliconed it onto the side...as well as silicone to the outside. That will sit until the smell is no longer present and is water tested again for a few days.

Photos of the progress:

























Now I wait until NARBC to get some great looking plants/supplies for these builds


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Got a bunch of stuff at NARBC today. Shout out to Joshs, Mike at Glass Box, and Noah for some awesome supplies and plants today! Got 500 free crickets too, so my lizards are gonna be happy. Gonna try my hand at breeding them to get some pinheads....why not! Also got 3 Bakhuis from Jon Houser (Thanks buddy!). Very cool little frogs. Once they get big, my dog will thank you!! hahahaha

Full shot









One of the Bakhuis:









Shag checking out the crickets:


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Little update,

Got my 2 24x24x18's done and completed today!! They are on the rack growing in before I add my Variabilis trio and who knows for the other. I also used something new, Growstones instead of leca. Much lighter and found it at my local hydroponics store...and actually cheaper. Awesome!!!

No leaf litter in yet, but a few shots

























Growstones!

















My Bakhuis out and about:

















And a cool shot of my Varadero male:


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice vivs, beautiful frogs, great pics!

-Chris


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

really like your stuff !  so cool you have a frog dog & a pirate toad (he needs a eye patch AARRRGG!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Check out the birthday present my parents gave me! haha. I think this Leuc ate flies dusted with steroids!! Cool little stuffed animal she found at a local floral store!


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

where did you buy your bag of grow stone i want to try that for my new vivs i have to plant. thanks


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

jeffz said:


> where did you buy your bag of grow stone i want to try that for my new vivs i have to plant. thanks


I got it locally at a hydroponics store I go to called Harvest Moon...on the east side of Indianapolis. I went in to buy hydroton and it was not only the same size, but cheaper! I really like it!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Couple more recent photos! I think my wife is starting to like frogs more now, as she is asking alot more questions and checks up on the tads too! Very cool. I'm also going to let her pick out the next frogs for my collection. 

I will also be getting in some new frogs soon, group of 4 Green Sirensis and a probable female Varadero. My male has been calling his little head off!

Frog room currently. Needs a good cleaning though! 

















Random shots of Fantastica, Varadero, Fine spot tad, and Leopard Gecko:


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

So thought I'd post up my new additions that I got from Pumilo(Doug). They really do look fantastic. 4 Green Sirensis and a probable female Varadero. Photos are bad as they are in shipping containers/temp tubs. Once they get a clean bill of health, I'll hopefully have some better photos 

Couple of the Grn Sirensis:

























Prob Female Varadero:









Random F/S froglet a couple days OOW:


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good! Love the frogs and jealous of the frog room! Still lovin' the fine spots!

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

So it is a snow day today (basically can't go into work) because of the blizzard outside. Already up to a foot of snow and it won't stop for another 6-7 hours! 

Playing with my new camera today. Nothing super fancy, Figifilm SL300. Thought I'd try to take a few photos with it. Still playing with the settings, but hopefully will have some nice frog shots!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Congrads on the new camera!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice dude!!! Get out of the snow and come take some frog pictures for me. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Jon those Bakhuis are getting big. The one in the photo is pretty suicidal...trying to escape everytime I open the lid haha.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Been reading/watching this thread for a while now.. just thought I'd chime in and say you've got some nice tanks and animals! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

eos said:


> Been reading/watching this thread for a while now.. just thought I'd chime in and say you've got some nice tanks and animals! Keep the pics coming.


Thanks Riko! I appreciate it!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Nice dude!!! Get out of the snow and come take some frog pictures for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


Not funny Rusty.







All kidding aside nice pictures. I love the leuc.
Buddy


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Not funny Rusty.
> View attachment 35666
> 
> All kidding aside nice pictures. I love the leuc.
> Buddy


No joke! I've had enough snow for today!









And thanks Buddy!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

couple more random shots from today:


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great day so far! Found 4 new f/s eggs, green sirensis laid their 2nd clutch of 4 eggs, and found a clutch of 3 or so eggs in my Varadero viv (have a pair yay!)


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads buddy! Very good day indeed!


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

What a nice room,

nice lookingr frogs!!!, soooo jelaus


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Couple randoms. Fantastica, Grn Sirensis, and Bakhuis...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful frogs Brian! 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Off today, so thought I'd shoot some photos! 

The happy couple!

















Fant









Kind of a bad shot, but they are so elusive! Tor Variabilis









F/s Froglet









Varadero Female









Grn Sirensis (what looks to be female)









And SOMEBODY wanted their photo taken too!


----------



## May (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish I had a room like this! The tanks look really good, I love the belly shots. And your dog.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Frog room update:

Big thanks to Greg(mydumname) for showing me this. Just got my new temp monitoring system hooked up! Pretty cool, Lacrosse alert system w/ dry probe so if the temp exceeds the set range at either point, I get a email/text alert. Plus it graphs out average temps/ect for my frog room. Hopefully it works out well 

Where I got it: 





















(Just what it looks like online)


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

love the room looks awesome


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have not updated this in a while, but my Fantastica are now a 1.1 pair as they have laid 2 clutches now! 2 tads in the water and just laid the 2nd clutch yesterday!









I'll try to get some frog shots later in the week...because come on...that is what you wanna see right?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alrighty, more photos guys! I just edited an album on my facebook page, so here are some new photos of my collection. Enjoy!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome frogs.... any pics of your fant pair together?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, here you go. I took this on my phone a few months back. Male is the one on the top, Female is in the film canister...


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice!! 
Thank you for posting!
Steve


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, here you go. I took this on my phone a few months back. Male is the one on the top, Female is in the film canister...


This one still needs the caption...

"Marco...."

"Polo..."


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

love this pic!!!



Brian317 said:


>


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

The Wire Shelves you have are the best Shelves in the world for just about everything!lol Super Strong & Versatile, Ive used them for Heavy Water filled Fish Aquariums, Clothes, Reptiles & Amphibains! I Love Variabilis, Good luck with breeding, Nice Frog room...


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

That pic speaks volumes about their personalities. .


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tincman said:


> The Wire Shelves you have are the best Shelves in the world for just about everything!lol Super Strong & Versatile, Ive used them for Heavy Water filled Fish Aquariums, Clothes, Reptiles & Amphibains! I Love Variabilis, Good luck with breeding, Nice Frog room...


Yeah they do a great job supporting those tanks! I may upgrade them to the heavy duty shelving units, but ill sure as heck keep them for grow out tanks to sit on! Thanks much!




GP dynamite said:


> That pic speaks volumes about their personalities. .


Your spot on! It really does capture their personalities well!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Big news....da da daaaaaaaaa.....

Moving to a new house and closing in 3 days!!! I get a new frog room/man cave! It is a upstairs bedroom, but a bit larger than the one I have now. Here is a sneak peek...Once I close and paint, I'll put some updates in this thread. Pretty excited.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I have hardwood in my frog room aswell. You prolly wanna put dow a mat or rug of some sort. I wish I woul have after scratching the heck out of the floor.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful blank canvas for an awesome frog room/man cave! Love it! Jealous! 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris and scoy! I'm hoping to find pads for the new rack feet to avoid that problem...but a small rug might work. Going out to buy two new industrial racks today! (Thanks to my wife giving me the go ahead)


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'M ALL MOVED!!! 

Here is a photo of the new room freshly painted and assembling the new industrial racks.


The finished room!! Still a few tweaks to be made, such as looking for a nice window unit and the such, but overall pretty happy with it. (Plus I have some gaps that need filled soon  )


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Brian! I like it...(and still jealous!)!

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Frogs are getting settled in and figured I'd share some more photos.


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awsome looking frogs and very cool room. **** luck!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice! I love the fantastica.

I do see one major issue with your room though. That rug really detracts from the space, and it just makes you look dirty.  You'd best remove it.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mike1980 said:


> Awsome looking frogs and very cool room. **** luck!


Thanks alot! 



easternversant said:


> Very nice! I love the fantastica.
> 
> I do see one major issue with your room though. That rug really detracts from the space, and it just makes you look dirty.  You'd best remove it.


Me too! They are always out and about.

Hey now! Them fightin' words! Hahaha


----------



## Djturna4thakidz (Mar 5, 2013)

The new room looks great! I am planning something similar.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Always seem to upload photos at night...but here are some recent shots:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like your room. Fantastica are fantastica, but you make me love Green sirensis.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I like your room. Fantastica are fantastica, but you make me love Green sirensis.


Thanks  I really enjoy the green Sirensis and they sing all day!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

It looks like you actually see your fants....that seems very odd to me. 

That Ranitomeya/Aninobates poster needs to be hung more prominently! I have the same one in my office.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

easternversant said:


> It looks like you actually see your fants....that seems very odd to me.
> 
> That Ranitomeya/Aninobates poster needs to be hung more prominently! I have the same one in my office.


I do actually, which is pretty nice. They still get a bit skiddish if I jump in front to look in, but overall they are always out.

Yeah...I really do need to find a better place for that poster...I'm with you there...:/


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty good shot of my female Fantastica last night just before the lights went out. Thought I'd share!



Sirensis are keeping me busy laying eggs on top on eggs the past few weeks. Bunch of Varaderos are out of the water and my tad/froglet rack is starting to fill up!  Those Varadero are super cute when they are young, but grow fast.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Few more shots of the females (Varadero and Variabilis):


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bad cell phone photos, but photos none the less 

Got my first fantastica OOTW today and thrilled about it. The colors are awesome on this little guy!! 


Also a photo of some Varadero froglets getting all snuggled up on a leaf at night.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gonna try to update this frequently, because everyone loves frog shots  Just completed 3 new builds, (2 10 verts and 18 cube [top left]). No plans for the verts as of now, but the cube will be for the Retics coming in Sept! New shot of the Frog Room as it sits. Tadpole rack and other froglets are on the opposite wall.


Pretty exciting news when I was taking photos, I saw out of the corner of my eye a little green sirensis frogets coming out of the brom in their vivarium! Pretty awesome to see! I tried to snag the best photo I could without scaring him. 


Other randoms shots of Bakhuis, Varadero froglets, Fine spot, and Fant!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

This needs a few more photos!! Here are some shots I took today! 

Varadero:



Fantastica:



Fine spot Leuc:


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

New additions from Understory today! Retics!!! Got a probable pair. Pretty excited to finally have these guys...as I've wanted them for a long time. They will be in QT for a while, but will be going in a 18x18x18 exo. 

Prob Female:


Prob Male:


Also noticed a brom in bloom. Thought I'd snag a photo!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Can you post a pic of your varadero grow out?
How is the large group grow out working for you?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

goof901 said:


> Can you post a pic of your varadero grow out?
> How is the large group grow out working for you?


Sure! Here is a photo of my varadero grow outs (currently).



I use two different sizes for all my thumbs (Varadero and Sirensis). The smaller one is a 7.2 qt sterlite container. It seals well and has worked out great for small numbers (1-4) frogs at a month or so. The larger size is a 16X13X12 "Homez" container. It also has a fantastic seal and I keep older groups (4-8) Varadero or Sirensis per container. I've had excellent results and all frogs eat well. 

For my Fine Spot growouts, they have the same length and width container as the Homez one, but it is shorter due to them not being as arboreal as some of the thumbs. 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the retics. I have a prob pair coming in Nov. I guess yours will have to hold me over until then. Keep the pics coming


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!! Now that just gives me more ideas for how to do grow outs...


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry it has been so long since my last update to this thread!! Alot has been going on this past month, both good and bad. I'll upload some photos in the next post!

Here is a short video I got of my Variabilis calling and the female just watching from above. Sorry it is pretty shaky, as I had the zoom all the way out and didn't want to spook them. (I'll try and upload to YouTube here shortly so it isn't a direct link)

http://s257.photobucket.com/user/briraptor2/media/005_zps666f5c9f.mp4.html


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Retics have been put in their 18x18x18 exoterra and they are quite bold so far. Hopefully this does not go away. I also heard the male call on several occasions. Very soft call, much like my Fants. 

Here are some recent shots of my frogs!

Retics: (Female is first, male is second)



Varadero:


Leucomela Fine Spot



Fantastica:


Variabilis:



Bakhuis:


Green Sirensis:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like your collection and your pics!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I really like your collection and your pics!


Thank you 

I wish I had a better camera at times, but not bad for a cheap Nikon!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have no camera. I use my phone camera. So my photos are really ugly! (For this reason I have not started a thread like this). Really nice your Contamana!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> I really like your collection and your pics!


I second that! 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Figured I should update this a bit with more photos! Sorry for some of the quality, camera phone was used!

Recent shot of my Frog Wall! I added a 36x18x18 exo, which will be the future home to a group of yellow terribilis soon. (Yes, I added lead litter after I took the shot  ) Also a shot of my newest fur baby Remi (6 month old golden retriever) hanging out with the frogs! He is very interested in frogs and tadpole cups. He also enjoys finding and smashing random loose fruit flies on the floor!!! Ha!




Retic:


Bakhuis:


Green Sirensis:




Varadero: (last couple are some of the froglets I have and their different patterns. I love how variable they can be)





Variabilis: (One of my very very fat females)


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice collection and a few that I want and 1 that that I'm getting haha nice nice nice

~N8


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Took a couple shots last week, but just getting around to posting them up here. Introduced my Orange Terribilis froglets into their permanent vivarium after passing testing and their QT period. Also a few tad shots of a Green Sirensis and Fantastica!

"Orange" Terribilis




Fantastica female and their vivarium. One of my favorites. Also, a photo of one of their tadpoles.




Fine spotted Leuc female


Varadero male and two tadpoles about to come out of the water



One of the Retic males


Green Sirensis tadpole. I love their "white mustache" look 


Thanks for looking!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome pics !


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

VPardoel said:


> Awesome pics !


Thank you 

I try to get some good photos every now and then!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How many retics do you have? And how do you keep them?


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

Great pictures and setup.

I bet its super fun to relax in there at the end of a long day.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> How many retics do you have? And how do you keep them?


I have 2 male Retics. Still looking to grab a female for them though. I have them both in a 18x18x18 exoterra with tons of leaf litter and heavy microfauna. I'll try to grab a photo of their vivarium in the next couple days for you. They are quite bold for their size and I always see one, if not both out daily. 



Dr Christopher McHale said:


> Great pictures and setup.
> 
> I bet its super fun to relax in there at the end of a long day.


Thank you much! It is quite relaxing to hang out and watch to the frogs. I wish I didn't have to run an AC most of the time, but I can still hear most of my frogs call over the unit


----------



## gogi (Mar 21, 2014)

Just Finished reading your awrsome thread. Just wanted to say thanks for posting and congrats on an awesome fish room. Awesome.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

gogi said:


> Just Finished reading your awrsome thread. Just wanted to say thanks for posting and congrats on an awesome fish room. Awesome.


Thanks for posting and reading through my thread! I re-read it yesterday and crazy I started with just a couple tanks and now have a wall full


----------



## gogi (Mar 21, 2014)

I just started frogging and have 0.0.2 f/s lecus. I only have them for 3 weeks and I alrdy want more frogs and viv's lol. You are living the dream man.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

gogi said:


> I just started frogging and have 0.0.2 f/s lecus. I only have them for 3 weeks and I alrdy want more frogs and viv's lol. You are living the dream man.


Very cool. I love the fine spotted leucs! 

It is a very addicting hobby for sure. I am very fortunate to have the frogs I own and thankful for all the awesome people I've met because of the hobby.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a quick cell phone shot of the Retic vivarium before I went off to work today 

It has a good inch of leaf litter and fairly grown in. They really enjoy hanging out on the right side bottom of the vivarium between the Cryptanthus and the fern. They venture all around the tank, but typically find them in/on the leaf litter.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

More random shots from today:

Tor Variabilis:




Fantastica Female:


Reticulata:


Green Sirensis:



Young Orange Terribilis:



Fine Spot Leuc:


Something a little rougher  Young Bearded Dragon named Thor:


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some more shots around the frog room! 

Green Sirensis with a 'tad pack'


Moved my trio of fine spotted Leucs into a newer vivarium and decided to take a few shots during the transition. First is the male, last two are the females.




One of the Reticulata enjoying the view of his vivarium


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just back from a vacation down to Clearwater, FL for a week! Fantastic trip and I was the best man in my brothers destination wedding. I decided I was only a hour away from Sarasota, FL where Tropiflora is...so I took a drive down with Chris (kitcolebay) who was also down in Florida at the time. They have an fantastic growing facility and some amazing plants! Just a few photos below. I got a few interesting broms and figured I'd try my had at a few more tillandsia.





Few more random shots of a interesting Green Sirensis tadpole, some fresh ootw fantastica froglets, and one of my Terribilis peeking out of a cork tube!


----------

